# First Wahoo on my boat



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Lately I have been putting in a good bit of trolling trying to put a wahoo in the boat with not much luck. Saturday I took my wife and daughters out with plans to just do some deep dropping and bottom fish on the edge. While making our first drift I see a long skinny fish swim up to the boat that I initially dismiss as a cuda. However he makes a second pass and I notice his stripes. I quickly grab my spinning rod and pitch a chunk of cut Bonita to it. He eats and it’s on. Fifteen minutes later I sunk the steel in him. Good times.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome!!


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Well, you had the right shirt on! Awesome catch!


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

nice....man it was slick ..congratulations


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

yes, it was super nice out there


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

He had his lucky wahoo shirt on!!!!!! Nice job dude!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet! That is some mighty fine tasting fish too.


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

My favorite way to catch a wahoo! Hand fed


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

awesome. thanks for sharing report & pics.
catch 'em up!


----------



## Hustler II (Oct 13, 2016)

That is exciting. Proves you have to be prepared for anything. Congrats.


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes.
Whyme


----------

